# Plans for a shoe bench?



## parkbo (Jun 2, 2012)

I am looking for a plan for a bench to go inside the back door about four foot long that has storage fore shoes underneath and also has a high back to hang coats off of. Know of anything like that?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Within the last year or so, one of the magazines had such a plan. 

I think that it is in PLANSNOW.com. If not try the folks at Woodsmith customer service. They are rather good at finding stuff like that.

BTW - All the plans from Woodsmith have been BUILT.


----------



## parkbo (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, you can find a lot of great stuff through woodsmith and plansnow. I live close to Des Moines, IA where woodsmith is published. I'm not sure I like what they have to offer. If you ever get an oppertunity to be in Des Moines you should definitely take some time to,stop in t the woodsmith store. You can spend hours in there. Thanks again.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Plansnow*

Plansnow has one here: http://plansnow.com/dn1158.html


----------

